
Mapillary has been acquired by Facebook - RestlessMind
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/18/mapillary-facebook/
======
RestlessMind
When this came out 6-7 years ago, there was some discussion about helping OSM
volunteers and being an alternative to Google. Now that FB has acquired this,
I am not sure how I feel about it :-/

